# programm in den tray



## wo0zy (29. September 2001)

hi leude,

ich hab ein prob mit borland c++ builder

undzwar will ich ein prog in den tray packen, also eigenes icon und benutzerdefiniertes menü

kann mir einer sagen wie ich das mache??


----------

